# Thought this pic was pretty cool.



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Deer Power Lines.* <<< click this link

Couldnt figure out how to link directly without using photobucket. :001_huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate you...








Thanks


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Is it real? Looks like a gawd awful lot of unnecessary iron work for a power tower. I've seen the Mickey Mouse one's at Disneywolrd in Florida, but they are using that as a type of advertising. What would the purpose be for this? An artist project maybe? If so, I hope it's not publicly funded. 

But I guess it's better than a crucifix in a jar of urine...

Follow-up:

For the Winter Olympics coming to the Russian city of Sochi in 2014, Moscow-based studio Design Depot has proposed a remarkably creative take on a normally staid bit of infrastructure: electrical transmission towers. The most eye-catching of these render the towers as local fauna such as deer and bears—something we’d love to see happen, though it’s tough to tell from the website how likely these are to actually get built.

http://designdepot.ru/ru/papers/?id=234

Cool ideas, as long as it's not my money...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That looks ********.

"Oh, you don't like seeing huge unsightly framework power line towers in your field? Well how about some huge unsightly framework power line deer instead?"


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

One good thing is eagles and hawks have a great place to build their nest.. :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> One good thing is eagles and hawks have a great place to build their nest.. :thumbsup:


Power lines are some of the biggest killers of wild raptors. First off, their wingspans are often long enough to cross two lines; second, and more frequently, they'll fly into a single line and it will rip their wing right off.

We donate money annually to the Cascades Raptor Center, whose primary purpose is to rehabilitate and release injured raptors back into the wild. The primary causes of injury of these birds are typically power lines, vehicle impacts, and getting shot. Many don't survive. Of those that do, the majority are released back into the wild. Those that can't be rehabilitated adequately to survive become "teaching birds" and live at the facility. They've got a real nice location, in the hills in Eugene, with dozens of bird species. It's a really cool place to visit.

Cascades Raptor Center

A lot of power companies have also been erecting bird platforms so that (hopefully), nests will start being built there instead of on power poles.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

erics37 said:


> That looks ********.
> 
> "Oh, you don't like seeing huge unsightly framework power line towers in your field? Well how about some huge unsightly framework power line deer instead?"


How about this?










:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Celtic said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's way better :thumbup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

erics37 said:


> That's way better :thumbup:


X2..


----------

